# FR: jusqu'à ce que + temps (subjonctif présent / passé)



## zappo

J’ai rencontré les exemples suivants:

  (a) Il est resté jusqu’à ce que tout le monde soit parti.
       “He stayed until everyone left.”

  (b) Il est resté jusqu’à ce qu’il puisse trouver un appart a lui-même. 
       “He stayed until he was able to find his own apartment.”

  (c) Il a joué dans la cour jusqu’à ce que sa mère l’appelle.
      “He played in the yard until his mother called him.”

  Question:  Le verbe après “jusqu’à ce que” est au subjonctif, mais dans (a) on a « soit parti »  plutôt que « parte », alors que dans (b) on a « puisse » plutôt que « ait pu » et dans (c) on a « appelle » plutôt que « ait appelé ».  Comment explique-t-on tout cela?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps sont possibles dans ces exemples, le subjonctif passé insistant sur la séquence des événements, mais j'emploierais personnellement le subjonctif présent dans les trois cas.

a) _Il est resté jusqu'à ce que tout le monde *parte / soit parti*._
b) _Il est resté jusqu'à ce qu'il *puisse / ait pu* trouver son propre appartement._
c) _Il a joué dans la cour jusqu'à ce que sa mère l'*appelle / ait appelé*._


----------



## jtzz2000

Dans la phrase suivante, faut-il utiliser le passé du subjonctif, ou le présent du subjonctif?

Il les a fait cuire jusqu'à ce qu'ils (deviennent/sont devenus) dorés.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps sont a priori possibles, le passé du subjonctif insistant davantage sur l'aspect accompli. Quel est le contexte ?


----------



## jtzz2000

En fait, je n'avais pas de contexte à l'esprit parce que j'ai vu cette phrase écrit tout seul (avec le/au?) subjonctif présent dans le dictionnaire, donc je me demandais pourquoi ils n'ont pas choisi le subjonctif passé. Cela dit, si je changeais la phrase pour qu'elle devienne «Il les a fait cuire jusqu'à ce qu'ils (deviennent/sont devenus) dorés, pour qu'ils soient parfaitement délicieux» est-ce que vous auriez suffisament de contexte pour choisir le temps qui convient mieux?

Je voulais traduire la phrase «He cooked them until they became golden in color».


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme je l'ai dit, les deux temps sont possibles, mais d'une manière générale on utilisera plutôt le subjonctif présent.

_Il les a fait cuire jusqu'à ce qu'ils *deviennent* dorés._ 
_Il les a fait cuire jusqu'à ce qu'ils *soient devenus* dorés._ ()

Quoi qu'il en soit, je préfère ici le verbe _être_ au verbe _devenir_.

_Il les a fait cuire jusqu'à ce qu'ils *soient* dorés._


----------



## jtzz2000

Merci de vos explications. Si j'ai bien compris, le subjonctif passé s'emploierait pour souligner que ce qu'il faisait cuire est devenu doré *après* qu'il avait commencé à le faire cuire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, le subjonctif passé insiste sur le fait que la personne a arrêté la cuisson seulement après que ce qui a été mis à cuire a *fini* d'être doré.


----------



## cougenv

accompli / inaccompli :
en français, les temps simples expriment l'inaccompli, les temps composés expriment l'accompli
avec l'accompli, on insiste sur le résultat, le bilan, on va au-delà de l'action et  on constate que les oeufs sont dorés
avec l'inaccompli, on suit la cuisson en train de se dérouler


----------



## nouvelleprof

Bonjour,

I have a similar question about le passé du subjonctif v. le présent

1)Hier, je t'ai attendu dehors jusqu'à ce qu'il se mette à pleuvoir. <--Is this correct to put se mettre à au présent because it started raining *after* I had begun waiting? Or should it be se soit mis à plevoir?


----------



## Maître Capello

The subjonctif présent is the appropriate tense in your example, but not for the reason you give. The present is used because you are talking about the *start* of something, not its completion.

_Hier, je t'ai attendu jusqu'à ce qu'il *se mette* à pleuvoir._ ​
If you are talking about a *lasting* event and you are waiting for its *completion*, you should use the subjonctif passé – even if the completion occurs after the start of the action in the main clause:

_Hier, je t'ai attendu jusqu'à ce qu'il *ait arrêté* de pleuvoir._​
If you don't want to emphasize the completion, you may also use the subjonctif présent:

_Hier, je t'ai attendu jusqu'à ce qu'il *arrête* de pleuvoir._​


----------



## evizzle101

Hello all, I have a question that has been making my head spin.



I recently had a homework assignment corrected by my teacher. We were practicing using the subjunctive.



"Vous ne devriez pas céder jusqu'à ce que vous (OBTENIR) réparation." (My response: obteniez/Correct response: ayez obtenu)

"Je ne me sentirai pas libre jusqu'à ce que nous (FINIR) ce travail." (My response: finissions/Correct response: ayons fini)



I initially thought, "Okay, the rule is just (Future action) + jusqu'à ce que= passé du subjonctif.

However, I have talked to French native speakers that say "Je resterai ici jusqu'à ce qu'elle vienne" works.

I understand that the past tense of the subjunctive is used when the clause after "que" takes place BEFORE the clause preceding que. (Ie, J'ai peur qu'elle soit venue, etc.) and present subjunctive is used when both clauses take place simultaneously (ie, J'ai peur qu'elle vienne).

However, this seems tricky with "jusqu'à ce que", because the word "until" by default involves one event happening before another, and it seems to get even muddier when the first clause refers to something happening in the future. I'm confused, and not even sure if I'm explaining this well. Can someone help me?


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour Evizzle,

Pour moi, le problème n'est pas dans les réponses... mais dans les questions initiales  ;-)

En français, je ne pense pas qu'on utiliserait "jusqu'à" dans ce cadre, mais plutôt "tant que" et on le fait suivre de l'indicatif à un temps du passé :

"Vous ne devriez pas céder *tant que* vous (OBTENIR) réparation." : tant que vous n'aurez pas obtenu

"Je ne me sentirai pas libre *tant que* nous (FINIR) ce travail." tant que nous n'aurons pas fini

On peut aussi ici utiliser "avant que", suivi du subjonctif :

"Vous ne devriez pas céder *avant que* vous (OBTENIR) réparation." : avant que vous ayez obtenu

"Je ne me sentirai pas libre *avant que* nous (FINIR) ce travail." : avant que nous ayons fini

Avec une complication supplémentaire ici : quand le sujet de la proposition principale est le même que celui de la subordonnée,
le français préfère utiliser une proposition infinitive :

"Vous ne devriez pas céder *avant que* vous (OBTENIR) réparation." : avant d'avoir obtenu

"Je ne me sentirai pas libre *avant que* nous (FINIR) ce travail." : avant d'avoir fini


----------



## Maître Capello

I agree with Olivier – your sentences should be reworded.



evizzle101 said:


> I understand that the past tense of the subjunctive is used when the clause after "que" takes place BEFORE the clause preceding que. (Ie, J'ai peur qu'elle soit venue, etc.) and present subjunctive is used when both clauses take place simultaneously (ie, J'ai peur qu'elle vienne).


In your examples, the past subjunctive indicates *completion* rather than anteriority. (Please read the beginning of this thread.)

_Vous devriez insister jusqu'à ce que vous *obteniez/ayez obtenu* réparation._


----------

